# Skinny Little Boy!



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Since I was a teen, people were always pawning their dogs off on me..I guess they knew I was a big dog lover! I always found them wonderful homes. Well, several years later and on the opposite side of the country people are still doing it! Anyway a few days ago a guy my husband works with said his neighbor was going to bring his pit to the pound, because he could not afford him any more... Aaaaaand I could not say no so...here is "Rocky" a 9 month old 31 lb skinny little boy....and he has an underbite!

























Check out his super shallow chest...and his back legs, definitely no show stopper, but cute just the same 









Kiss my wet blue nose!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awww poor lil guy. needs a good food, a few more pounds (at least) and lotsa love. at least he found u  now hes got a good shot at all of these.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha yes, the guy was feeding him Ol'roy(yuck) and now he is eating Taste of the Wild...  I will find him a great home...he deserves it!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY good for you, he looks very sweet, love his eyes and ears


----------



## Savanah (Apr 14, 2012)

Cute dog!
Reminds me of mine, just a little bit skinnier.

Good luck with him!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

That’s really nice of you to take that cute little guy in and work on getting him a forever home. He looks very slight, but health and a good weight. I see no hip bones or upper spine showing. Looking at the photo I see no signs of malnutrition. He’s just a wiry little guy. Glad to hear you’re moving him off of Ol'roy and on to a much better kibble. I hope he gets a great permanent home soon.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Haha yes, the guy was feeding him Ol'roy(yuck) and now he is eating Taste of the Wild...  I will find him a great home...he deserves it!


yukky. not sure if there is a worse food than that lol. but yeah i love TotW



Elvisfink said:


> That's really nice of you to take that cute little guy in and work on getting him a forever home. He looks very slight, but health and a good weight. I see no hip bones or upper spine showing. Looking at the photo I see no signs of malnutrition. He's just a wiry little guy. Glad to hear you're moving him off of Ol'roy and on to a much better kibble. I hope he gets a great permanent home soon.


i agree. now that u mention it, he's lil but not terrible boney. good eye :thumbsup:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I like lean dogs too but I'll attach some others that are better at showing his skinniness..I posted the best angles of him...his hip bones are showing...


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't like to see much bone on my dogs unless it's accompanied by a lot of muscle.

That sink in at his shoulder blades really bugs me, and that sink line between his back and ribs. 

So, I agree that he's a bit under weight. Get him on some good food, and start some muscle exercises. (So spring pole/Flirt pole rather than biking, but more spring than flirt. A good game of tug, etc.)


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes exactly!!! And he has pretty much nooooooo muscle.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Again, I’m really glad you have the dog and want to rehomed it. But, I’m sorry just don’t see it the weight issue. One of the first signs of an underweight dog are hip bone pointing out. I don’t see hip bones better yet ribs in the one side shot. I just see a wiry little mixed breed dog that has an opportunity to go to a home that can care for it. You’re acting as though you're going to get bonus points for placing an underweight dog. Look, like I said earlier I’m glad you took the little cutie in and you’re changing him to better kibble. I hope you place him in a forever home soon. I just don’t see a malnourished dog.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

::::COACH:::: said:


> ....and he has an underbite!


You act like that is a huge deal?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha I am in no way wanting any sort of bonus points for him being thin...lol! just simply feeling bad for the little the little mutt dude that is all.

Sucker For a Rednose, I actually wanted to tag you in this post(if that was even possible) cuz I know your boy has an underbite:woof: which is adorable! I never said anything that would make it sound like I thought his underbite was a big deal...in fact I think it's adorable! That is what I was meaning when I mentioned it 

Anyway here are some more..maybe he is not too thin..it just seems that way in person at least.

Ignore the black/white cow girl - her intro is coming soon!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe he really is just a scrawny little dog but something about the way he looks just looks off to me in the thinness department  again, I am a huge advocate for nice lean doggies.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just because hips aren't showing doesn't mean the dog isn't underweight, every dog is different. For example Dakota can be really heavy and you can still see his hips. But Alice can be underweight and you can't see her spine or hips. 

Also, keeping in mind there's a huge difference between malnourished/neglected, and a bit underweight. One of the few competent vets I know says she'd rather see a dog a few pounds underweight than fat. 

Editing again since I'm forgetful today. The main thing that bugs me is the lack of muscle. If he got the proper nutrients and care his body should be holding more muscle mass than that, theoretically. 

Is it just the pictures or are his shoulders really sunken in? Or is the muscle popping up making it look like that?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree, he is in no way malnourished or anything, just underweight-looking. Yes, he does have the dip behind his shoulders. We just bought a house so pretty soon I will be putting up a spring pole


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He found a home!!!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

::::COACH:::: said:


> He found a home!!!!!


VERY COOL! That was really nice of you to take him and give him a second opportunity.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

AWESOME!! Great job helping that little guy out.


----------



## LoveMyBully17 (Apr 17, 2012)

What a handsome boy.  Especially when he puts some weight on! But still, none the less, a cutie.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I know! He is so cute! His new family is going to send me pictures and updates


----------

